# rate my system



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Why? Whats the point of your post?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

spammer!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=298143]


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 










I give it a ZERO! :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

whats the point of having an eq mounted to ur sub box?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 08:41 PM~3935689
> *whats the point of having an eq mounted to ur sub box?
> *


Maybe it controls this! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=298147]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 3 2005, 07:43 PM~3935711
> *Maybe it controls this!  :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=298147]
> *


ok I see a power supply, some ribbon cable, bunch of empty slots, and a hard drive..... plz dont tell me that clusterfuck is a "carputer"


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 08:46 PM~3935735
> *ok I see a power supply, some ribbon cable, bunch of empty slots, and a hard drive..... plz dont tell me that clusterfuck is a "carputer"
> *


It just needs da hookup yo... See pic! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=298150]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 3 2005, 07:49 PM~3935754
> *It just needs da hookup yo... See pic!  :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=298150]
> *


he needs to fire his gardener....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 08:51 PM~3935774
> *he needs to fire his gardener....
> *


As well as his body man! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=298157]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 3 2005, 07:54 PM~3935804
> *As well as his body man!  :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=298157]
> *


could at least sand and prime that bish up..... he probably rides around blaring teh best buy specials thinkin hes king shit


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats sooooo wrong of you all....yet so right. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=298150]
[/quote]


You could of al least spelled out "looks like crap " with all that wire


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Just kidding about the last post man...I personally wouldnt of put my amp and eq sandwiched between my subs...put the eq up front by you where you could use it alot more...looks alright though !! Is that your first install ? Dont mind what they sayin'...they just playin' with you ! I took some metal stock and bent a few inches of it at 90 degree and hooked it to the side of my car , to the rear part of the wheel well and the bent part to where the tail lights are. Screwed it all down and you can make the car dance by trying to rip the amp out. Its very secure..had another amp hooked up the same way on the other side till it took a dump.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ya know, actually that power supply with an inverter is a valid cheap way to get power to your P4 motherboard, since most of the power supplies you can buy for carputers are like 4x the price of the motherboard. You can get away with a converter and a atx power supply for cheap.


----------



## Lebatt (Sep 26, 2005)

Personally it looks ok. But I dont like the subs at all. I would go with some L7's myself.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 3 2005, 05:34 PM~3935216
> *thanks guys
> 
> 
> *


need to learn how to post first.....
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_ga...?galleryid=1310


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i love the wires comin outa the port tubes, real gangsta :uh:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Dude needs to spend some of that money on a tutor 


Installer:
Me

Equipment:
No head unit yet, pioneer front spekers no rear spekers 2 rockford p1 subs for now soon to be p2's and a rockford fosgate p3002amp beidged to the 2 spekers 4guage power wire and ground hidden wires 60 amp curcut breaker in a custom mdf box built by my me.

Description:
slot port box built by me at school the past few days im in the tenth grade 2 subs 4 guage wireing hidden


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i give it four thumbs down :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

FIRST OF ALL IM ONLY 15 + NO JOB i only have a permit. I dont drive the car just got it a couple of months ago i want to finish the rest of the car before i get a paint job. The eq is mounted in the back beacuse i dont want to cut the panel that houses the radio.
I ran the wires out the ports beacuse it was senceless to me to drill a hole when there is a hole for my wire to go through and why is every one on this web site is a dick :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 5 2005, 10:20 PM~3950136
> *FIRST OF ALL IM ONLY 15 + NO JOB i only have a permit. I dont drive the car just got it a couple of months ago i want to finish the rest of the car before i get a paint job. The eq is mounted in the back beacuse i dont want to cut the panel that houses the radio.
> I ran the wires out the ports beacuse it was senceless to me to drill a hole  when there is a hole for my wire to go through and why is every one on this web site is a dick :uh:
> *


You are the one that sucks at the internet! :cheesy:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

beacuse i dont spend a lot of time on the net and im always in a rush


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

we are not all that way..most people here started out just like you homie, but are to afraid to admit it ! I know I started that way..try mounting the eq in your glove box or screwing it to the bottom of your dash !? It looks alright though..you did a good job mounting all your gear where you did ! If you have no job ..can I ask how you got your system...you didnt gank it from someone ...did you ????? 
Keep it up though and just dont expext everyone to always give you good positive thoughts...there are alot of haters in the world so dont fall into their trap. Someday when you have a job and extra cash and build a real tight system then you can be the next fellow bass head to encourage the young buck's like yourself. Keep it up homie


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

no nothing in my ride is stolen ive been doing odd jobs and saving my birthday money :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I wish I could remember what it's like to be 15... :angry:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im gonna be honest, 4 being about 16years old, having to will to learn about car audio, and try to do shit yourself, i gotta applaud ya on that... i mean, for that to be your first box, you did a good job appearance wise... i dunno what material you used, how you did the ports and all that, but if you did it right, then swapping the p1's with p2's will be a no no (being that the box is suppose to be made to the exact specs of the p1's)....

and when you guys think about it, he didnt just build a sealed for his first box, and not just a ported either, he even went for the amp rack....

i dont like your choice of subs, or amplifier, but as far as trying and comming out with something, i think you did pretty good, i woulda gave you an A if i were your instructor(depending on the quality of the box, i cant tell from the pics)...


keep building bitch, maybe you'll end up on the cover of someones magazeine, and maybe you'll become a nobody... who knows...

-qs


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 5 2005, 07:32 PM~3950216
> *no nothing in my ride is stolen ive been doing odd jobs and saving my birthday money :biggrin:
> *


 Glad to hear that ! not that I wish to be young but I wish I was a little younger ! keep saving that cash


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

the box is designed for the p2 but i only have p1 the box is mdf and i did all the port stuff on www.carstereo.com and yes this is my first box


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 5 2005, 10:45 PM~3950290
> *the box is designed for the p2 but i only have p1  the box is mdf and i did all the port stuff on www.carstereo.com and yes this is my first box
> *



what was the width of the MDF?

internal bracing??? if so what was the width of wood used?


is that a 2-chamber box? or 1 chamber with two ports?

how were your cuts? what did you use to bond the panels?

what type of screws you used? or did you use a nail gun?

did you predrill b4 you screwed the panels on (applying wood glue hopefully)?

see its a bucnch of stuff to look at when deciding the quality of a box...

-qs


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

3/4 mdf i pre drilled all my holes and counter sunk to used wood glue when assembling and then when done i used liquid nails 2 chambers the middle is open space and i built a amp rack in the hole


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 5 2005, 07:52 PM~3950349
> *3/4 mdf i pre drilled all my holes and counter sunk to used wood glue when assembling and then when done i used liquid nails  2 chambers the middle is open space and i built a amp rack in the hole
> *


thinking like that will get you somewhere someday...you are limited by only your imagination


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I gotta give it to the lil homie, he did his research first...

Now I regret hijacking his thread...


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 5 2005, 08:01 PM~3950427
> *I gotta give it to the lil homie, he did his research first...
> 
> Now I regret hijacking his thread...
> *


schooled by a 15 yr ol'


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Oct 5 2005, 11:03 PM~3950437
> *schooled by a 15 yr ol'
> *


I don't think the correct word to use in this case is "schooled"...  

He still sucks at the internet! :cheesy:


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 5 2005, 08:06 PM~3950467
> *I don't think the correct word to use in this case is "schooled"...
> 
> 
> *


 your right..but it just sounded funny to say :biggrin:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

haha


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Let us all revisit the arrogant tone of the inital post, "rate my setup" ..... no "hey guys, can you help me with my system?" ...no "hey, can you make sure this is setup right?' .... no "hey, check out my setup guys" .... just RATE MY SHIT.

Thats just asking to be hung up to dry.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 6 2005, 01:15 AM~3951466
> *Let us all revisit the arrogant tone of the inital post, "rate my setup" ..... no "hey guys, can you help me with my system?" ...no "hey, can you make sure this is setup right?' .... no "hey, check out my setup guys" .... just RATE MY SHIT.
> 
> Thats just asking to be hung up to dry.
> *


He got dry cleaned...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 5 2005, 08:08 PM~3950478
> *haha
> *


Well, all in all, I think its a good system for a beginer, I understand that you want a bumpin system, and you wanna make your own box, thats cool, and you did it, but you gotta learn some more before you start doing stuff like that, and the computor.... well... who doesnt want a computor in there car?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 6 2005, 08:01 AM~3952302
> *Well, all in all, I think its a good system for a beginer, I understand that you want a bumpin system, and you wanna make your own box, thats cool, and you did it, but you gotta learn some more before you start doing stuff like that, and the computor.... well... who doesnt want a computor in there car?
> *


um, its not even finished yet?


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

What else should i learn? Im very intrested in car audio.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 6 2005, 01:15 AM~3951466
> *Let us all revisit the arrogant tone of the inital post, "rate my setup" ..... no "hey guys, can you help me with my system?" ...no "hey, can you make sure this is setup right?' .... no "hey, check out my setup guys" .... just RATE MY SHIT.
> 
> Thats just asking to be hung up to dry.
> *


you definetly got a point there...

he did ask for it in a strong way..

oh well, shit happens

-qs


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 01:31 PM~3954905
> *What else should i learn?  Im very intrested in car audio.
> *


everything you can


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 6 2005, 08:01 AM~3952302
> *Well, all in all, I think its a good system for a beginer, I understand that you want a bumpin system, and you wanna make your own box, thats cool, and you did it, but you gotta learn some more before you start doing stuff like that, and the computor.... well... who doesnt want a computor in there car?
> *


LEARN WHAT BEFORE I START DONING WHAT?


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 03:45 PM~3955812
> *LEARN WHAT BEFORE I START DONING WHAT?
> *


never mind him..I think hes smokeing dope !!!! How do you have to learn more before you do something that you've already done ????? Beats the crap out of me :uh:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

JUST FOUND OUT....Im geting a kenwood KDC-MP5028 :biggrin: FOR MY BIRTHDAY
wich is the 21st of this month


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 6 2005, 01:20 PM~3954813
> *um, its not even finished yet?
> *


you get the point


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 01:31 PM~3954905
> *What else should i learn?  Im very intrested in car audio.
> *


:roflmao: well, heres a link from the infamous BrahmaBrian http://quadrasub.netfirms.com/ showed me a few things, hope it helps you out


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

i have had that site bookmarked for some time now ive ben there like 1000 times


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

you get negative 4 ohms :thumbsdown:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 6 2005, 05:17 PM~3956025
> *you get  negative 4 ohms      :thumbsdown:
> *



u can stick that thunb up ur azz :0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 07:34 PM~3956131
> *u can stick that thunb up ur azz  :0
> *


lmao


in reality, you can never know ALL there is to know in car audio... new shit comes out, new ideas, new techniques, products, etc.... car audio is a never ending learning experience...

you can never know enough to NOT need to know some more (if that makes sense)

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 6 2005, 08:24 PM~3956363
> *lmao
> in reality, you can never know ALL there is to know in car audio... new shit comes out, new ideas, new techniques, products, etc.... car audio is a never ending learning experience...
> 
> ...


It's just like me also being a computer geek...
The more I learn, the more I realize how much is left to learn...
The same applies to both hobbies...
It's endless...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 6 2005, 05:50 PM~3956524
> *It's just like me also being a computer geek...
> The more I learn, the more I realize how much is left to learn...
> The same applies to both hobbies...
> ...


so true


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 07:34 PM~3956131
> *u can stick that thunb up ur azz  :0
> *


 i did and its still not as shitty as your system :biggrin:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

its so shitty beacuse im 15 and i have rockford fosgates lowend equipment...... with that install i went for looks keep in mind this is my first ever!!!!!


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Are you keeping the woodgrain tape deck?

I can't imagine that at 15 you have a lot of tapes...


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

that was in the car when i bought it and it dont work


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 6 2005, 04:58 PM~3955914
> *JUST FOUND OUT....Im geting a  kenwood KDC-MP5028  :biggrin: FOR MY BIRTHDAY
> wich is the 21st of this month
> *



for the tape deck question


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com+Oct 7 2005, 01:57 PM~3961011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean when your parents bought it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 8 2005, 05:40 AM~3965072
> *i can't imagine, that at 15, he'd have to worry about the sounds, because he won't be driving it much by himself anyhow, or driving it period.
> you mean when your parents bought it
> *


lmfao


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

No i bought the car from a guy down the road for $250 with a blown motor and with out the hood that is on it now.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 9 2005, 12:25 PM~3969741
> *No i bought the car from a guy down the road for $250 with a blown motor and with out the hood that is on it now.
> *


Thats not to bad, you got a motor in it now?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 9 2005, 01:25 PM~3969741
> *No i bought the car from a guy down the road for $250 with a blown motor and with out the hood that is on it now.
> *


so how'd that work out with the title company? because you have to be over 18 to have a car titled and insured in ANY state


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 9 2005, 03:03 PM~3970403
> *so how'd that work out with the title company? because you have to be over 18 to have a car titled and insured in ANY state
> *


Come on man, when you where 15 did'nt you want a car?? hes just havin fun


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 05:46 PM~3935735
> *ok I see a power supply, some ribbon cable, bunch of empty slots, and a hard drive..... plz dont tell me that clusterfuck is a "carputer"
> *


yeah usually a motherboard, hard drive, RAM, video card, power supply, and "some ribbon cable" are what make up what we call a "computer"... just usually :-/


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 9 2005, 04:15 PM~3970463
> *Come on man, when you where 15 did'nt you want a car?? hes just havin fun
> *


yea i know, and i did technically have a car...just wasn't in my name, so i could never claim it mine, a 1991 caprice classic in mint condition


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

yea the title is in my pops namei put in a 350 that my dad got for me


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Oct 9 2005, 09:09 PM~3972386
> *yea the title is in my pops namei put in a 350 that my dad got for me
> *


that sux, coulda had a 307 in it  buddy has one sitting on an engine stand in his garage, bore it out to 327, and make it faster than that 350....but then again, you could bore out the 350, to a 383 stroker :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 03:31 AM~3973697
> *that sux, coulda had a 307 in it   buddy has one sitting on an engine stand in his garage, bore it out to 327, and make it faster than that 350....but then again, you could bore out the 350, to a 383 stroker :cheesy:
> *


You know nothing about motors do you? :roflmao:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

my motor is bored out .40 over comp cam and lifters edelbrock timeing gears


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 10 2005, 04:49 AM~3973826
> *You know nothing about motors do you?  :roflmao:
> *


i know enough that you can do as i stated


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 05:26 PM~3976377
> *i know enough that you can do as i stated
> *


I know that bore has nothing to do with stroke...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 02:31 AM~3973697
> *that sux, coulda had a 307 in it   buddy has one sitting on an engine stand in his garage, bore it out to 327, and make it faster than that 350....but then again, you could bore out the 350, to a 383 stroker :cheesy:
> *


stick to fords rookie... you dont know wtf you are talking about


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

ok guys could u go and rate my system i would apreciate it  now does that sound better :biggrin: 
thanks Joe


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 01:31 AM~3973697
> *that sux, coulda had a 307 in it   buddy has one sitting on an engine stand in his garage, bore it out to 327, and make it faster than that 350....but then again, you could bore out the 350, to a 383 stroker :cheesy:
> *


and actualy you cant just bore out a 350 to make a 383 stroker u have to put in a 400 crank and bore it out


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 12:31 AM~3973697
> *that sux, coulda had a 307 in it   buddy has one sitting on an engine stand in his garage, bore it out to 327, and make it faster than that 350....but then again, you could bore out the 350, to a 383 stroker :cheesy:
> *


you would probably be better off useing a 283 and storking it with the 327 crank


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Oct 10 2005, 03:31 AM~3973697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

:uh: didn't realize i had to explain every little detail that you have to do to turn a 350 into a 383 :uh: because otherwise, we can get into cam lifters, headers, valves, the whole 9 yards if you really want to


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 12 2005, 09:36 AM~3986156
> *:uh:  didn't realize i had to explain every little detail that you have to do to turn a 350 into a 383 :uh:  because otherwise, we can get into cam lifters, headers, valves, the whole 9 yards if you really want to
> *


The cam, lifters, headers and valves have nothing to do with building a stroker motor...  

But thanks for playing! :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 09:14 AM~3986418
> *The cam, lifters, headers and valves have nothing to do with building a stroker motor...
> 
> But thanks for playing!  :cheesy:
> *


and i'll bet your the same one that puts 350 heads on a 307


----------

